# Kindle Fire blank screen auf Gerät



## Bilbo (9. Mrz 2014)

Hallo Java-Forum,

ich wende mich mit einem kleinen Hilfeschrei an euch. Folgendes ist mein Problem:

Ich habe vor kurzem eine App in den Amazon App Store gestellt und habe dann, wie es dort üblich ist, eine App Acceptance Notice bekommen, in der steht auf welchen Geräten mein Spiel läuft.
Auf allen Kindle Fire HDX Geräten hatte ich keine Probleme, wohl aber auf allen Kindle Fire, die älter waren. Dort stand dann halt, dass die App installiert und gestartet wurde aber nur einen leeren Bildschirm präsentierte.

Mein nächster Schritt war dann, mangels Kindle Fire, einen Emulator für den ersten Kindle Fire zu bemühen und einen für den Kindle Fire (2nd generation). Auf beiden lief mein Spiel wunderbar und ohne leeren Bildschirm, obwohl ja in der Notice was anderes stand. 

Jetzt stell ich mir die Frage, wie ich dieses kleine Problem lösen könnte, ohne mir einen Kindle Fire kaufen zu müssen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Bilbo.


----------



## Tobse (9. Mrz 2014)

Ich fürche als Alternative zum _kaufen_ wird dir nur _ausleihen_ bleiben.


----------



## Bilbo (10. Mrz 2014)

Hallo nochmal,

kann es sein, dass die Geräte die Texturen die ich für die Sprites verwende nicht ordentlich geladen bekommen, weil ich diese nicht im Format 16x16, 32x32, 64x64, usw. vorliegen? Sondern in der Größe, wie ich sie halt brauche. Reicht es dann eigentlich, wenn ich die PNG-Dateien mit transparenter Fläche auffülle, um auf die entsprechende Größe zu kommen? Hat da jemand erfahrungen.

Ich nutze openGL ES 1.0, falls das eine Rolle spielt.

Ich hab mal eine E-Mail an Amazon geschickt und habe auch eine log datei zurück bekommen und einen Screenshot. Doch in der logdatei war kein fehler zu entdecken und der Screenshot war weis.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Bilbo.


----------

